# Transit Visa 771



## Gautam1994 (4 mo ago)

Can anyone suggest what can be done. So i have applied for transit visa on 28 july 2022, boimetric submitted on 15 August 2022 will all the related documents, but since then my application keeps showing ( Application : further assessment ) and am getting worried as my flight is on 15 September 2022. 

Can someone suggest what can be done in this case. Have tried calling Aussi immigration, but they just said you need wait, your visa will arrive soon. But seems very dogy to me now. 

PLEASE HELP.


----------



## s2dinusha (3 mo ago)

Hi Gautam, Did you get your visa on time? I am in a similar situation. Not sure to wait or to look for alternative booking.


----------

